# DIS GT1 v57 Diagnostic software



## - Mover - (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been looking for a reliable source for this software.

I see prices for this from the hundreds to $45.

Has anyone purchased this software from a reliable source and get it running on their laptop?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DIS & SSS Progman were replaced a long time ago with ISTA/D & ISTA/P. I wouldn't bother with the old stuff myself.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I have it, but never installed and would not recommend either.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

- Mover - said:


> I've been looking for a reliable source for this software.
> 
> I see prices for this from the hundreds to $45.
> 
> Has anyone purchased this software from a reliable source and get it running on their laptop?


Just get ISTA/D, has been the new BMW diagnostic software since 2008.
You need a very good PC (4GB memory minimum, 6 or 8 highly recommended)
Runs native in Windows.


----------



## - Mover - (Jun 19, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> DIS & SSS Progman were replaced a long time ago with ISTA/D & ISTA/P. I wouldn't bother with the old stuff myself.


Is ISTA/D & ISTA/P the software the dealers are using nowadays instead of GT1 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

- Mover - said:


> Is ISTA/D & ISTA/P the software the dealers are using nowadays instead of GT1 ?


Yes, it is what dealers use for Diagnosis and Programming.


----------



## - Mover - (Jun 19, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, it is what assumedealers use for Diagnosis and Programming.


I'm looking for this software specifically for assessing the condition of the entire vanos system on a car.

Is it fair to say ISTA/D is as good, or better, than GT1 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

- Mover - said:


> I'm looking for this software specifically for assessing the condition of the entire vanos system on a car.
> 
> Is it fair to say ISTA/D is as good, or better, than GT1 ?


Well, if you brought car to dealer today for this, they would use ISTA/D, as DIS is dead.

GT1 is the Diagnostic Head (Hardware), which for ISTA it uses ICOM.

I think that says it all.


----------



## videopete (May 29, 2016)

I'm new here....wondering if there is a post related to setting up ISTA/D on a new laptop?

Would like to be all setup and ready when the time comes to use it.

Also, any special cable required for this to work ?

Thanks in advance.

2010 X5 4.8i


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

videopete said:


> I'm new here....wondering if there is a post related to setting up ISTA/D on a new laptop?
> 
> Would like to be all setup and ready when the time comes to use it.
> 
> ...


Your installation will come with notes. Depending if it is native or standalone install, they are different. 
For cable interface, you can use K+DCAN for E-series for ISTA+ (AKA ISTA-D) and either ICOM or K+DCAN with ICOM emulator for ISTA-P.


----------



## videopete (May 29, 2016)

Sorry I'm a newbie - are you saying I need two cables one for DIAG and one for programming ?

Isn't there one cable connection that does both ?

thanks again!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

videopete said:


> Sorry I'm a newbie - are you saying I need two cables one for DIAG and one for programming ?
> 
> Isn't there one cable connection that does both ?
> 
> thanks again!!


ICOM will do both.
I do not have a K+DCAN, but it can be configured to work with ISTA-P. Though, I have read mixed reviews on using it with ISTA-P for programming.


----------



## videopete (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.
Any idea where I can get this ICOM cable ?
ebay / amazon / etc ? any links ??
thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

videopete said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Any idea where I can get this ICOM cable ?
> ebay / amazon / etc ? any links ??
> thanks.


You can get them on Amazon, ebay, etc. There are the older generation ICOM A2+B+C and the new ICOM Next A1. There are original OEM ones as well as clones. You can sometimes get from dealers if you have good relationship with parts department.

There are still some issues with ICOM Next as described in release notes.


----------

